# Budgie messing with my hair...



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

Harley _seems_ to be getting a little tamer... although he will still try and bite you given the chance, which is most of the time 

I was sat by his cage lastnight, and found that he's very intrested in my hair  so... *please don't think I'm strange... lol) I put my head near his cage, and he hopped over, and was pulling strands of my hair, he was facinated... why ?!? I read that it's a female thing to do, because of nesting... but he's a male... :
















Enjoying his bath! He lurrrves his bath time... All I have to do is show him the bath, and he hops from perch to perch and is waiting at the door for me to put it on. lol


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

its his way of preening you and it could be a bonding thing. Just keep doing it and when hes let out the cage he might land on your head to do it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> its his way of preening you and it could be a bonding thing. Just keep doing it and when hes let out the cage he might land on your head to do it.


Ahh thank you! :thumbup: well aslong as he doesn't bite my head then it's all good lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

Ahh bless, that's really sweet of him...until he bites of course...lol   xxxx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

he looks a happy chap. How is Jerry and hows college going?


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

aww i love that! My conure does that, it's really relaxing :lol:

never thought of trying it with my budgie, he'll probably panic, but it's worth a try


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> aww i love that! My conure does that, it's really relaxing


It can be relaxing - when he does it gentle! But when he actually pulls the hair out my head, ouch... :sad: lol



> [DKDREAM] he looks a happy chap. How is Jerry and hows college going?


Jerry's fine thanks hun, I can hear them both sqwarking to each other downstairs at the minute!  college is great!  how's you? x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

im great thanks. thats good they are both fine.


----------



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)

awww i used to have 2 wen i was little they were great and used to love bath time too he is a lovely looking lil boy


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

He is just a baby, give him time and he well tame out,lol! such a sweety:lol:


----------



## Hayley in Donny (Feb 2, 2009)

Do you let your budgie out of his cage? Does he bite you when hes in or near is cage? He could just be just being territorial over his cage and area? Try letting him out then removing the cage from the room, or letting him out in a different room away from his cage, just a suggestion X


----------

